# JDBC in ECLIPSE einbinden >-(



## Wolfman (6. April 2004)

Also ich hab so ziemlich viel sachen probiert aber irgendwie  das net  das ich JDBC mit ECLIPSE verwenden kann hab die mysql-connector-java-3.0.11-stable version  habe es schon in die lib/ext reingespielrt hat nix geholfen hab auch schon die board suche verwendet aber nur einen thread gefunden der das selbe problem hatte aber leider keine lösung gepostet hat :-(.


----------



## Norbert Eder (6. April 2004)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, musst du das jar-File in den Projektoptionen zu den Libraries hängen, dann kannst drauf zugreifen und es sollte funktionieren ...

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. April 2004)

Moin!

Klicke mit der echten Maustaste auf dein Projekt und wähle im Kontextmenü Properties aus. Nun klickst du auf "Java Build Path" wählst den Reiter "Libraries" und klickst auf Add External Jars bzw. Add Variable, wies dir beliebt...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Wolfman (7. April 2004)

Danke  hat geholfen


----------

